# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  كيف يكون صومك نموذجياً

## راشد مرجي

*مما لاشك فيه أنك ـ أخي المسلم ـ تحب أن يكون صومك مقبولاً ونموذجياً. وهناك نصائح نقولها للتذكرة ((وَذَكِّرْ فَإنَّ الذِّكْرَى تَنفَعُ المُؤْمِنِينَ)) [الذاريات: 55]. 
ومن هذه النصائح ما يلي:

1- يجب أن يكون صومك لله إيماناً واحتساباً، وفي ذلك الغفران لذنوبك والتكفير لسيئاتك (من صام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غُفِرَ له ما تقدم من ذنبه).

2- يجب أن تصون جوارحك كلها عن المعاصي والآثام حتى يكون صومك كاملاً ولا يضيع ثوابه وجزاؤه.
3- يجب المحافظة على الصلوات الخمس في المسجد جماعة، وكذلك الإكثار من النوافل لما للنوافل من قيمة عظيمة في هذا الشهر المبارك.

4- يجب الإكثار من قراءة القرآن ومــدارسـتـه وحفظه وتدبره في هذا الشهر المبارك؛ لأن شهر القرآن هو((شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَذِي أُنزِلَ فِيهِ القـُـرْآنُ هُــــــدًًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ)) [البقرة: 185].
5- يجــب الإكثار من التصدق والعطاء والبذل في هذا الشهر المبارك؛ لأن الرسول الأعظم كان أجود من الريح المرسلة في هذا الشهر المبارك.

6- يجـــب المحافظة على صلاة القيام؛ لأنها من شعائر هذا الشهر المبارك، ولما فيها من محافـظـــــة على سنة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ومن اجتماع المسلمين، ومن مدارسة القرآن الكريم.
7- يـجـــب البعد عن اللهو ووسائله من أفلام هابطة، وأغان ساقطة، ومسلسلات تافهة، وكل صــــوارف وضيعة تافهة عن هذا الشهر الكريم وما فيه من صلاة وصيام وقراءة وقيام وكل جوانب الخير المباركة.
8- ينبغي الإســــــراع بالإفطار وعدم تأخيره التزاماً بسنة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وإشفاقاً على النفس من تواصل الجوع والعطش، وأن يكون إفطارك على الرطب أو التمر أو الماء، ثم الصلاة، ثم استكمال الإفطار؛ وكل ذلك من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

9- يتأكد الالتزام بالـسـحــــور قدر الإمكان (تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة) ولأن السحور خاص بهذه الأمة المباركة، والأفضل تأخيره وعدم تقديمه؛ لأن ذلك هو الموافق لسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ووجبة السحور وجبة مباركة تعين الصائم على صومه.

10- المحافظة على سـنـة الاعـتـكـاف إنْ كان ذلك ميسراً؛ لأن الاعتكاف من سنن الصيام وسنن هذا الشهر المبارك؛ وهو من الـسـنـن المهجورة المتروكة. فحافظ عليها ـ أخي المسلم ـ إن كان ذلك في مقدورك للمحافظة على هذه الشعيرة الغالية العظيمة.

11- البعد عن الشراهة في الإفطار والسحور؛ لأن ذلك بعيد عن مقاصد الإسلام، ولما يترتب على ذلك من أضرار شرعية وبدنية. ولما فـي ذلـك مــــن بـعـــد عن مقاصد الصيام والإسلام.
13- يـجــــب التأسي في كل فعل وقول واعتقاد بالنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وصحابته الميامين الكرام ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ حتى يكون ذلك أدعى للقبول.
*

----------


## acba77

*يعطيك العافية ويدخلك الجنة
                        	*

----------

